# Maple sugar powder in Pop's brine for bacon?



## worktogthr (Feb 19, 2017)

So on my last trip to the spice shop I picked up some maple sugar powder.  Can this replace the white sugar in Pop's bribe for bacon?  And will it impart a maple flavor?  Just curious. Thanks

Chris


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

I am venturing out on a limb and would say it should, I saw a recipe that had maple sugar in it : 

2 ounces/50 grams kosher salt (about ¼ cup)
1 teaspoons per 5lbs  .88g / lb If you are using TQ 1/2 oz /lb.
¼ cup/50 grams maple sugar or packed dark brown sugar
¼ cup/60 milliliters maple syrup
One 5-pound/2.25 kilogram slab pork belly, skin on
Now I would Do this Pop's way but sub the Maple sugar into it. It's an option. I have learned a ton being here especially about cure / ing and the support there is. I will go through the recipes I have to make sure they are correct. I have a few more at home as well but not handy at the moment.
Let us know how it goes or what you decide.


----------



## lemans (Feb 19, 2017)

Humm. Better ask pop!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2017)

I tried Maple Sugar instead of Brown Sugar on a Hunk of Pork Loin I Dry Cured for CB.

It had very little if any Maple flavor, and I would think it would be stronger with a Dry Cure than with Pops Brine.

That's all I got for you on that.

Bear


----------



## lemans (Feb 19, 2017)

Use pure maple syrup


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 19, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> I am venturing out on a limb and would say it should, I saw a recipe that had maple sugar in it :
> 
> 2 ounces/50 grams kosher salt (about ¼ cup)
> *[*] 2 teaspoons/12 grams pink salt*
> ...



Please do not use this recipe...  It is saying to use double of what is recommended for cure...  the right ratio is ONE LEVEL TEASPOON per 5 lbs of meat...


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

JckDaniels your right it does, I wouldn't use it either, That is why I said I would do it Pop's way, I post it to show that maple sugar part. Guess I could have altered the pink salt part. Did not mean to mislead anyone.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2017)

Lemans said:


> Use pure maple syrup


The reason I tried Maple Sugar was because I never got any Maple flavor from adding Real Maple Syrup to my Dry Curing of Bacon.

Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the feed back!  I've got a full boneless skinless belly so I will cut it in half, and try my standard pop's brine and then replace the white sugar with the maple sugar in the other one and see if I can detect a difference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks everyone for the feed back! I've got a full boneless skinless belly so I will cut it in half, and try my standard pop's brine and then replace the white sugar with the maple sugar in the other one and see if I can detect a difference.


That's the way to do it !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Give us an update with your results??

Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 20, 2017)

I'll be waiting for the results for sure...


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 20, 2017)

If you're just looking for a maple flavor, like I do sometimes, I use THIS. Works great. I put it into a small sprayer and before vacuum sealing the bacon, I spritz it on the meat. Nice maple smell and gives it a hint of maple during cooking. Use more or less to your liking. I've also rubbed down the bellies after forming a pellicle before smoking with real maple surpl, works for me as well. When you use it as a cure, it will leach out if you soak the bellies before smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2017)

rexster314 said:


> If you're just looking for a maple flavor, like I do sometimes, I use THIS. Works great. I put it into a small sprayer and before vacuum sealing the bacon, I spritz it on the meat. Nice maple smell and gives it a hint of maple during cooking. Use more or less to your liking. I've also rubbed down the bellies after forming a pellicle before smoking with real maple surpl, works for me as well. When you use it as a cure, it will leach out if you soak the bellies before smoking.


Tried that one time, but I don't like everything sticky, and the Maple Syrup Sugar on the outside burns easily in the pan.

Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 20, 2017)

I ended up making this whole belly an experiment.  Cut it in two pieces, cured the same as I always do except, I added some ground ancho chili to the brine and the other half I used the maple sugar instead of the the white sugar in the mix.  I'll share my results in a few weeks.  Thanks again for all the ideas and feedback.  And now we wait


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2017)

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 20, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> JckDaniels your right it does, I wouldn't use it either, That is why I said I would do it Pop's way, I post it to show that maple sugar part. Guess I could have altered the pink salt part. Did not mean to mislead anyone.



AB..  you can edit that post and change it so nobody gives it a try with that amount.... just click on the pencil in the lower left hand corner (next to the flag) of that particular post...


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 20, 2017)

Thx JckDanls  I just did edit it. I should have done so before, I did a quick cut and paste to put it up. I have to go through the recipes I have at home as well, I know there are more there that are not correct. I have been collecting certain recipes for almost a yr. now so I can pick my flavors and start this spring. Big list to do and since coming here it has been a huge boon and learning exp. for me. But well worth it. Thx.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 5, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Tried that one time, but I don't like everything sticky, and the Maple Syrup Sugar on the outside burns easily in the pan.
> 
> Bear


Right on. Bying pure maple sugar is a waste to me. Bought it from Mansfield in Vermont. Going to sprinkle it on ice cream for grandkids


----------



## glutton11 (Mar 9, 2017)

I found some dehydrated maple syrup flakes at a bulk foid store and have tried those i a batch of maple bacon i am curing now. I will post the results after as its my first attempt


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey Glutton, I will be waiting on your results, Which bulk store did you find this at? I am just west of spruce grove and looking to do this as well. Thx. Charlie.


----------



## glutton11 (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow hey Charlie i am also Charlie and i also live in spruce grove.....small world. I bought them at bulk barn west end stoney plain rd in the wal mart parking lot. The bacon was honestly the best bacon i have ever had and it was exceptionally easy to make. If you are a bacon fan you will enjoy it. I am trying to make some honey  jalapeno bacon next....shhh trying to copy some fantastic dennys bacon


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 17, 2017)

Lol... Let me know how that turns out, I just mentioned the Honey Jalapeno bacon to the wife and she is thinking thats a great idea. Yhx. I will go chk. out the bulk barn for sure.


----------



## glutton11 (Mar 17, 2017)

The only thing i would have done different was add more salt but thats just my tastes. Ill remember to take pictures this time around and post em. Have a cold beer handy for the first taste when it come warm out of the smoker.


----------

